# Surf Fishing with Two Poles..........



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

I know the legal limit per person is 2 poles. The wife buys a license so we can have 4 poles in the water. For myself I use 1 set up and cast as far as I can and the other for the suds or closer to shore. The wife's out deep. What's your preference???
Kim


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

It was 2 for shore fishermen in freshwater, even though you can use as many per person as you want on a boat. Gov Nikki Haley signed a law allowing 3 rods per person from shore in freshwater years ago. I have never seen a regulation limiting the number of surf fishing rods in SC and I always fish 3-4 with no issues, other than bait stealers running me around rebaiting. It's a good idea to stagger them at first, and on high tides on a steep sloping beach I make sure to put one 10-15 feet out. The next in the face of the last breaking wave and the third rod to the bar if there is one, or just a long cast.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

What state are you in there's a limit? I run as many as i can keep up with


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

I fish the SC surf all the time. I have never heard of a limit of rods for the surf. I typically have at least 3 rods out. Most of the time its 4.


----------



## jjirons69 (Dec 17, 2020)

SC freshwater is specific, SC saltwater doesn't say.

For SC freshwater:









For SC saltwater:


----------



## Lukeksnyder1 (Nov 12, 2019)

Yeah I usually run 4 in sc


----------



## ROWDY ROD (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

I must have been misinformed years ago. Thought it was only 2 allowed. Definitely changes my tactics this time down. I always bring extra poles in case of failures. When wife goes for a walk I would bring her set up in. Now I don't have to worry about that. Thanks for the help. Rod, where were you fishing in the picture with 4 poles? Looks familiar.
Kim


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

Benji I live in New York west of Albany. Nowhere near salt water. We are allowed 3 poles for fresh water and 7 devices for ice fishing. Always err on the side of caution as not to get a ticket for not knowing the rules.
Kim


----------



## ROWDY ROD (Jul 25, 2017)

I was fishing just south of the springmaid Pier. It is the Nash Street public beach access. It Is the last beach access of Myrtle Beach right before the beginning of the northern part of the state park. Parking is free but is also limited . If you get there early plenty of parking. The beach access actually belongs to Horry county and not Myrtle Beach.


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks for the info Rod. Closer to the state park than Garden City or Huntington State Park. Always like to try new spots to land some fish. Tight Lines...........
Kim


----------



## Kessler (Nov 4, 2008)

I'll use 4,..1 deep/far. 1 medium, and I'll fish a shallow for pomps/flounder, and keep a rod rigged with a spoon for blues or what ever....but this is just my personal set up..


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

2-3-4 rods? Do you get a commercial license too?


----------

